# Pavarotti: The Complete Operas



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

Decided to specialize in creating dedicated threads so that discussion can be more focused and easily found...

Pavarotti: The Complete Operas

95 CDs + 6 Blu-ray Audio discs in original jackets.
Presenting EVERY role ever performed, brought together for the first time.
Complete opera recordings from Decca, DG and Philips.
Includes two opera recordings from EMI/Warner Classics: L’amico Fritz and Don Carlo.
34 complete operas PLUS a number of operas he recorded more than once.
Also included are the stellar recordings of Verdi’s Requiem and Rossini’s Stabat Mater.
Recordings remastered at Abbey Road and presented in the best possible quality. 21 analogue recordings now in definitive 24-bit transfers
Includes his debut performance of La Bohème, Modena, 1961.
PLUS Six iconic performances in true 24-bit (Blu-ray Audio)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

These are coming across as barely disguised adverts


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

Becca said:


> These are coming across as barely disguised adverts


My apologies... not really my intention... just a sincere attempt to make it easier to discuss these releases. The website is really first-rate content wise but an absolute nightmare to navigate towards something specific... I decided to edit the posts by deleting the links which lead to a dealer so as to preclude any criticism of my postings as being barely disguised adverts... Sometimes being cynical is warranted - sometimes it's not... but if the general feeling of the members is that this is something that isn't wanted or needed I'll cease and desist with alacrity as I certainly never intended to antagonize anyone...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nudge and a Wink said:


> Decided to specialize in creating dedicated threads so that discussion can be more focused and easily found...
> 
> Pavarotti: The Complete Operas
> 
> ...


These are also mentioned in the upcoming release thread.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I must say I welcome information about new releases, adverts or not! Surely that is part of the reason we are here to share what is on the market. I will not be buying this as I have some Pavarotti recordings and I don't want to fill my cupboards with them although I admire him as an artist. But I'm really interested in the information


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I think it a great idea to discuss forthcoming/new releases, perhaps it would be better to start these in the sub-forum for opera on CDs etc., though?

N.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

DavidA said:


> I must say I welcome information about new releases, adverts or not! Surely that is part of the reason we are here to share what is on the market. I will not be buying this as I have some Pavarotti recordings and I don't want to fill my cupboards with them although I admire him as an artist. But I'm really interested in the information


Thank you for the kind words but I've been advised that these kinds of threads can already be found within the "New Releases" section of the forums (thanks Pugg!) and so I won't be using this particular thread to make announcements in the future. Best wishes and thanks once again!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

The Conte said:


> I think it a great idea to discuss forthcoming/new releases, perhaps it would be better to start these in the sub-forum for opera on CDs etc., though?
> 
> N.


Yep... this has been made clear to me and so I will do as asked and confine any announcements to the "New Releases" section of the appropriate forum. The mistake was inadvertent but it was nonetheless a mistake which kind of frosted a few people off (if my PMs are anything to go by!) and so I'll be cooling my jets for the foreseeable future. Best wishes!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Becca said:


> These are coming across as barely disguised adverts


If they are adverts then our contributor must be working for every classical record company. Perhaps we should grant him/her the benefit of the doubt in the meantime.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

At the point that I made that post where I said that they "come across as...", they all had links to Presto Classics which, if I remember correctly, violates the ToS. I would erase the post but apparently it is too late to edit it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> If they are adverts then our contributor must be working for every classical record company. Perhaps we should grant him/her the benefit of the doubt in the meantime.


My sincere thanks for coming to my defense. I do want to assure you that it was not my intention to antagonize anyone - think of it as a rookie mistake made by someone with more enthusiasm than wisdom.

But Becca was right to question the appearance of what I was doing and so I immediately deleted the dealer links. I kept referring back to Presto Classical because they had photos and track listings which were much too long to copy and paste and I felt that providing the link would suffice mostly because I was too lazy to type everything out.

Best wishes and thanks once again for actually giving me the benefit of the doubt, I appreciate your kindness...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

Becca said:


> At the point that I made that post where I said that they "come across as...", they all had links to Presto Classics which, if I remember correctly, violates the ToS. I would erase the post but apparently it is too late to edit it.


Everything is cool, you were right, and as soon as I realized what I was doing I took every step I could to make the thread conform to the site's TOS by erasing as many of the outside links as I could remember making. No hard feelings - nothing but best wishes to you!


----------



## stefanhuber (Dec 30, 2018)

I picked up this set and the "Decca Studio Albums" set. Since the opera box set also includes his recordings for EMI (except for the Verdi Requiem) this should be a rather complete collection - along with his recordings he did for Sony/RCA (two CDs worth of early recordings for RCA, a recital album with Claudio Abbado, a live album of a Modena concert, "The Three Tenors Christmas" and a Tosca recording for RCA). If I have not missed anything I'm only missing his live albums. This includes the infamous three tenors concerts and the "Pavarotti & Friends" series. But what else is there in terms of live recordings?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

There are going to be oodles of live recordings on various bootleg labels. There's a Manon from La Scala with Freni, but I'm not familiar with others (there must be tons of Bohemes and Elisirs). Then there are the filmed performances...

N.


----------

